# Nouveaux décret pour ASMAT en MAM



## FanfanBouch (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Alors voila j'essaie de suivre la progression du décret arrivé tout récemment et qui n'a pas finis d'évoluer jusqu'à l'été... Je viens vous demander si vous comprenez plus que moi le principe de garder son (ses) propre(s) enfant(s) en plus des contrats (agréments) en cours, tout en restant dans la limite de 6 enfants max de moins de 11 ans et 4 enfants max de moins de 4 ans. 
Et je souhaiterais savoir si cette progression est valable en MAM aussi ?


----------



## Jajoy (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je ne sais pas pour la Mam, mais j’ai eu la visite de la puéricultrice hier pour ça justement.
J’ai un agrément pour l’accueil de 3 enfants. J’ai un fils de 5 ans et un fils de 7 mois.
Alors j’ai le droit d’accueillir 3 enfants plus mon fils de 7 mois en simultané. Je ne dépasse pas la limite de 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans. 
Mais par contre si j’avais un agrément avec le droit à un accueil de 4 enfants, j’aurais pu prendre 3 contrat plus mon fils de 7 mois ou 4 contrats mais sans l’accueil de mon fils de 7 mois.
Car sinon j’aurais 5 enfants de moins de 3 ans à mon domicile.
J’espère avoir pu vous aider un petit peu. 
Belle journée


----------



## FanfanBouch (22 Décembre 2022)

Merci c'est très claire  Et c'est donc bien ce que j'avais compris il ne me reste plus qu'a trouver si pour une MAM c'est pareil...


----------



## Griselda (22 Décembre 2022)

Je crains que ça ne soit pas applicable en l'état pour la MAM car la MAM va être Agréée pour un nombre donné d'enfant + un nombre donné d'adultes (les AMs). La MAM n'étant pas le domicile de l'AMs et donc pas de ses enfants je ne pense pas que les enfants de l'AM puissent être comptabilisés en plus de son Agrément. Soit ils feront parti de la team de l'AM dans son nombre de place soit ils n'ont rien à y faire. 

Le mieux, quoi qu'il arrive est de poser directement la question très précisément et par écrit à ta PMI ainsi celle ci te formulera une réponse écrite. 
Pour peu justement que le texte est sujet à interprétation, si la PMI donne son accord écrit, une autre personne ne pourra pas revenir dessus ensuite.


----------



## FanfanBouch (23 Décembre 2022)

Oui effectivement le plus compliqué à comprendre est que dans les textes ils parlent de place dans la MAM, mais place veut dire agrément ou pas ? Je comptais de toute manière leurs écrire mais je voulais recueillir le plus d'infos pour être le plus explicite ! 
Merci pour votre réponse !


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

Le truc c'est que la MAM du fait de sa taille et son agencement va pouvoir maximum accueillir X enfants + X adultes.
Dans un 2eme temps chaque AM travaillant dans la MAM va elle même avoir un Agrément, sa propre capacité à gerer X enfants en simultanés, en autant que ça ne fasse pas depasser la capacité d'accueil du lieu (donc des autres adultes et enfants présents).
Tout comme au RPE il y a un maxi à ne pas dépasser, nos Anim' nous inscrivent donc en conséquence aux ateliers en fonction du nombre d'accueillis que nous emmenons et si un jour notre propre enfant est avec nous pour X raison il compte bien et peut remettre alors en cause notre inscription: logique.
De plus dans une MAM, la présence de tes propres enfants, s'ils ne sont pas accueillis officiellement sous contrat, devrait faire l'objet d'un accord écrit avec les autres collègue car on peut considerer qu'il y a usure des lieux, des jeux, d'eau etc supplémentaire.

Notre Agrément quand il est délivré pour notre domicile tient compte d’emblée du lieu d'accueil, de notre composition familiale qui potentiellement sera présente ou pas durant l'accueil des enfants puisque notre famille VIT ici. Alors que notre famille ne vivant pas dans la MAM je pense qu'elle n'est jamais prévue. Est ce qu'une comptable va au bureau avec ses 3 enfants? Non. Mais si elle télétravaillle, elle devra s'arranger pour faire son travail comme si ses enfants n'étaient pas là. La différence c'est que la PMI n'intervient pas pour le bien de l'ensemble des enfants quand on délivre un diplome à une comptable... contrairement à nous.


----------

